# Grazing stalks sprayed with Enlite herbicide



## heyhayhey (Apr 13, 2015)

I run cow/calf pairs on cornstalks and I am spraying enlite as a preemergence for soybeans. Question is what restrictions if any are there to grazing while or after the field has been sprayed? Has anyone tried this? The labels I've found say not to graze or use as forage, but they are beef cows and not being sold to slaughter soon.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Not trying to be a jerk but if the label says no grazing it means no grazing in todays world wrong person see's you do that and that is called animal cruelty. A couple bales of hay not worth the humane society trouble. Sorry but I don't go looking for trouble it finds me easy enough.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

I wouldn't do it for a few reasons 1 the cows are going to be eating anything growing so your herbicide will not necessarily work. the label states that for a reason.. How do you know it will not cause a health issue with the cow , next even if it does not hurt the cow herself how do you know it would not effect the calf though the cow's milk.. the the price of calves and how cheap hay is , why would you think about taking any chances ? My personal question to you is why are you running cows on a stalk field in the early spring when it could be wet and muddy ? they are not eating the stalks unless you just combined the corn because the stalks are of no desire to them after the winter. I would bet money those cows are doing more damage to that field then you might realize at this time of year they are like a self propelled sheep's foot just walking around creating soil compaction JMO but Looks to me like you must not like your cows or your corn field very much


----------



## heyhayhey (Apr 13, 2015)

So you don't know... Thanks anyways.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

heyhayhey said:


> So you don't know... Thanks anyways.


well ...ALWAYS FOLLOW LABEL DIRECTIONS.. I do know that


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I know this product has a very LONG AND POTENT residual period . At a growers meeting they said it has a residual that depending on ph and weather conditions can live anywhere for 12 to 18 month . It reminds me of that Grazon p and d nothing but trouble


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

endrow said:


> I know this product has a very LONG AND POTENT residual period . At a growers meeting they said it has a residual that depending on ph and weather conditions can live anywhere for 12 to 18 month . It reminds me of that Grazon p and d nothing but trouble


That Grazon is bad news


----------

